# NICEIC or Napit?



## sparkie

There are others, are you going to be a domestic installer or industrial /commercial


----------



## fry80657

*NIC or Napit?*

Thanks for getting back to me sparky.

I do mostly domestic and commercial.

Alot of people are telling me to steer clear of NIC due to price etc, people are saying that Napit are the best bet. I'm not sure.

Thanks


----------



## sparkie

Be careful that you check that the scheme will cover what you are doing, 
we are with ELECSA and because we mainly do Commercial/industrial we are being asked to transfer to ECA who own Elecsa without reassessment.

But ECA want more money and turn over related-so they will be getting told to get stuffed if NIC or another look more cost effective.

If you want to see how we out grew the scheme
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f25/our-work-goes-beyond-scheme-scope-3901/


----------



## frank

I would not join any if I was just starting out. If you do domestic works then there may be good reason to join NIC as my first choice. But unless your customers require it - non are essential or necessary,

Frank


----------



## fry80657

*NIC or Napit?*

Thanks for your replies, greatly appreciated.

I qualified about 6 months ago, and I have just recently passed my 2391, 17th Edition and Part P. I work for a property developer who mainly refurbishes blocks of flats, houses and shops, and does flat/ house new builds. I'm the only electrician on his jobs. At the moment we have an outside electrical company coming in and testing my installs, we also pay for the building control side of things. I was under the impression going with a competent persons scheme will alow me to self certify all my work so I can do everything without notifying building controls and getting an outside electrical firm to test for me. Basically my boss wants to help set me up as he is packing up in about 2 years, then I will go it alone. What is the best way forward? Thank you for your suggestions.

Sam


----------



## BRITSPARK

Your best bet is to go NIC dom installer to start with then after a year or two you can go approved contractor providing you meet the criteria that is.
NIC are ok ,i been with them nearly three years and havent had any problems.


----------

